# Best Weight Weenie Components under $50



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Here are some of my favorite budget-friendly lightweight components. I'm eager to hear your thoughts and favorite recommendations as well!

Btw, I have no idea what inspired this post but I just thought it might be helpful to somebody.

*HANDLEBARS
*I'll respect your right to complain about smashing out some teeth, but I'm going to recommend chiner carbon bars. Don't overtighten anything mounted to your bars and you will be just fine. I have them on all my bikes and have intentionally abused them, but they handle up just fine. Avoid FCFB and knockoffs.








*Price:* $15
*Weight: *135-145g (31.6mm 720mm)
*Link: *AliExpress

There just isn't anything else in the budget category. Yes, these things can break, but not often. Boutique carbon handlebars break too even though they cost 10x more.

If you're a fan of integrated handlebars, you may fancy this -17-degree Hixon-like and very lightweight offbrand product:








*Price:* $49 (cheaper on Alibaba from Winow Sports)
*Weight: *255g for 800mm version
*Link:* AliExpress
*Review:* MTBR
*

STEMS
*Kalloy Uno stems off eBay rule. I use them on every bike.







*Price: *~$25
*Weight: *84g+
Just look on eBay

If you're looking for a good carbon stem, and don't care for the crappy logos stickered onto most AliExpress stuff, I recommend this stem which I have used and liked:








*Price:* $22
*Weight: *120g+
*Link: *AliExpress

*SEATPOSTS*
I always use off-brand carbon seatposts from AliExpress. They are generally trouble-free, super-stiff, and affordable. You can get the classic set-back seatpost or a newer and "skyline" ultralight model. These seatposts will work just fine with oval carbon saddle rails, despite the fact that manufacturers typically recommend against that. Don't overtighten the bolts.








*Weight:* 151g (31.6mm x 400mm), includes all mounting hardware
*Price:* $28
*Link:* AliExpress

NOTE: I snapped one of these Ti bolts on an impact, and shortly thereafter bent the alloy bar which passes through the carbon post. While exerting an intentional force not unlike a riding impact on the bent alloy bar it completely cracked. Despite trips to the hardware store to try and rebuild the seatpost the mechanism remained flimsy.








*Weight: *217g (31.6mm x 400mm), includes all mounting hardware
*Price:* $20
*Link: *AliExpress

*SEATPOST CLAMPS
*Stock alloy clamps tend to be quite heavy (20-35g), so you can save a little over a gram per dollar here. The most popular option is to go all-carbon, but it turns out there are even lighter alloy versions available too (thanks to _ja_ for the suggestion!). I use the carbon clamps on all my bikes, but may just try the alloy clamp soon!








*Weight:* 14g (incl. bolts)
*Price: *$9
*Link: *AliExpress








*Weight: *7.6g (w/o bolts, ~8.5g w/ bolts). Jumbotron reports 14g.
*Price:* $7.29 shipped
*Link: *AliExpress

_*ROTORS
*_
Ashima AI2 rotors are the go-to for weight-weenies, and I use them on all my bikes. They work really well and do not eat up brake pads, contrary to popular legend.








*Weight: *67g (160mm) 
*Price:* ~$15 ea.
*Link:* eBay, sellers are authentic, best prices on eBay

Just recently I noticed a similar unbranded option from China at half price. It looks like it's built well and reviews are positive, but I haven't tested it yet







*Weight: *68g (160mm)*
Price: *$14/pair
*Link: *AliExpress

_*GRIPS
*_Although Extralite Hypergrips and Ritchey Superlogic grips are "affordable", they tend to rotate on bars unless properly secured with glue, and smush down over time. It's important to get to grips with personal preferences here. My favorites are the eBay version of ESI chunkies, but they aren't quite so chunky and are 3x lighter and 10x cheaper. I choose them for every build due to superior comfort, secure mounting to any bar, and longevity.








*Weight:* 24-28g (incl. bar end caps)
*Price: *$0.99-$1.50 
*Link: *eBay

*SADDLES
*Hardcore weight weenies will opt for raw carbon saddles, but most riders will prefer a little padding. I much prefer a raw carbon saddle as I can slide and rotate without any stress to my skin, basically eliminating saddle sores. I've tried a few, but the Rockbros full-carbon saddle has checked all the boxes for me:








*Weight:* 89g
*Price: *$28.50
*Link: *AliExpress

A saddle I've used a lot with great success (albeit slightly more saddle sores) is a real hit with a lot of folks and friends of mine, and comfortable if you don't rub much. It has carbon rails epoxied to a carbon shell, a microfiber cover and hard foam injected between the shell and cover for comfort.








*Weight:* 134g
*Price:* $29
*Link: *AliExpress

If you're looking for a shorter saddle or a bit more butt comfort without too much weight penalty, there's this familiar-looking unbranded option (thanks to Suns_PSD for the suggestion):







*Weight: *160g
*Price:* $35
*Link:* AliExpress

I don't have experience with this $23 115g saddle (AliExpress), and I'm not a fan of knock-offs.

_*REAR AXLE
*_There are a lot of options here, and it will differ depending on your bike, but it's easy to find an axle for your bike around 40 grams for $25 or less. I recommend Maxles off eBay since they're really light and come in every flavor. Pay attention to thread pitch, thread pitch length, overall axle length, and don't get Syntace axles unless you have a Syntace dropout.

_*CHAIN
*_Of the 11-speed chains, PYC SP1101 is the lightest and cheapest and still strong enough to rival any other manufacturer's high-end models.

*Weight: *225g (116 links)
*Price: *$32
*Link: *eBay

I deliberately left off titanium bolts, carbon top caps, derailleur pulleys, and ultralight cheap bottle cages. These are not cost-effective ways to save weight even though many people try them. Titanium bolts are expensive relative to weight saved, carbon top caps don't save weight, and ultralight cheap bottle cages tend to break and set you back in the long term.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

These are some pretty critical areas to be saving weight. If a saddle, seatpost, stem or bars break it's quite a bit worse than busting a crank, pedal or wheel. 

Are there any tests done on the bars for example?


----------



## _ja_ (Jan 29, 2018)

I think this seatpost clamp goes in this thread.

Weight: ~8g
Price: $ 4,24
Link: aliexpress


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

_ja_ said:


> I think this seatpost clamp goes in this thread.
> 
> Weight: ~8g
> Price: $ 4,24
> Link: aliexpress


Very nice! I've updated the thread. I notice their advertised weight excludes the bolt and the price + shipping is a little more, but it's still a great deal and looks like a great product!


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

Funny you'd post this. I'm all over these items. I got the stem that could very well be the same manufacturer for Thompson. I've found some of these companies are selling the same exact products that are rebranded and sold for a ton in the US.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice list and quality for price and weight seems reasonable. Most should hold up to smooth single track and fire-trail riding on XC or hardtail bikes. 
Intended use makes a big difference in even considering some of these parts. I'm almost 200lb and ride tough trails so none of these components would hold up, but they would be a great way to shave weight on my kids bikes.
Shimano rotor for life. Hate the feel and lack of thermal mass those tiny rotors give.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I was just looking at saddles on ebay/aliexpress before coming here today, a friend just got one of those padded ones like you show above for $29, it's looks quite good in person, although I would prefer one without perforations which would be likely to collect sand etc. I feel similarly about the logo'd knock offs, but that $23 one has a good looking shape.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Fun post, although several of those components I would not trust.

I run an Alibaba copy of a $300 Specialized Power seat (which I also have) and I actually really prefer the Alibaba version. Just as light, while providing significantly more padding which I needed.

I do use the CF seat clamp.


----------



## spec47 (Jul 12, 2013)

Do you have a link to the Alibaba version of the saddle? Thanks


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I've got 2 of those setback seatposts, bxt brand off ebay (looks exactly like pictured above), they are $18.80 shipped off ebay. I've got them on my kids mtb and his road bike, -pretty big kid at about 140 pounds now. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Carbo...31-6mm-seatpost/222618606321?var=521462113326


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

spec47 said:


> Do you have a link to the Alibaba version of the saddle? Thanks


US $29.38 41%OFF | Bicycle Carbon Saddle Full Carbon Fiber Racing Bike Road Bike Front Saddle Bike Spare Parts155mm Lightweight Seat Cushion power
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ARekoGo

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

I ordered what appears to be the same saddle as sissy but I got it off amazon for $37.99. A little more expensive but you get it in 2 days.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HBLMWN4/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Tiller15 (Jan 8, 2014)

Are these components really tested and used in the XC weight weenie world? Currently, I am mainly only interested in the bars as I am looking to move to a flat bar, but I am concerned of the durability with these things only being less than $30? That'd save 80 grams over my current bars. I am 170lb or lower depending on day


----------



## global (Apr 3, 2006)

Just bought these bars for my wife’s build they look just like bars made by loaded I’ve run before on Ellsworth. Bought the stem it looks and weight resembles ibis stem on my mojo from years ago. Probably the same products just not rebranding and 10x price. They look really high quality.


----------



## capulina (Jan 1, 2019)

I have the "San Marco" saddle posted here, is ok lightweight and medium comfortable. I used on 100 km rides and fell good









Enviado desde mi moto x4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Suns_PSD said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ARekoGo


Thanks for the link! That's a great option for weight weenies who need a bit more cushion or a shorter saddle.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

global said:


> Just bought these bars for my wife's build they look just like bars made by loaded I've run before on Ellsworth. Bought the stem it looks and weight resembles ibis stem on my mojo from years ago. Probably the same products just not rebranding and 10x price. They look really high quality.


If was look like a duck doesn't mean it a duck. Quality control costs money and that's the first thing they cut. Also it you looked close it's not the same and uses different raw materials.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Tiller15 said:


> Are these components really tested and used in the XC weight weenie world? Currently, I am mainly only interested in the bars as I am looking to move to a flat bar, but I am concerned of the durability with these things only being less than $30? That'd save 80 grams over my current bars. I am 170lb or lower depending on day


Some people do. Depends how challenging your tails are, how much you weigh and how much you value you teeth. There is zero testing or QC done on those bars.


----------



## Georgia_Rider (May 6, 2014)

I also recommend the Kalloy Uno stem. I have used them for years.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I may try a carbon seat post. I want to move my Cannondale Save post to my road bike, and this would be a good replacement for it.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

alexbn921 said:


> If was look like a duck doesn't mean it a duck. Quality control costs money and that's the first thing they cut. Also it you looked close it's not the same and uses different raw materials.


Handlebars from Tideace and BXT use T1000 carbon fiber which is strong and has a high tensile modulus compared to T700 or T800 and can be stronger when laid up properly. True, they are not tested to safety standards as far as I am aware. If you really want a premium Chiner bar, I recommend ordering from export companies such as ICAN, TanTan, Hongfu, or Pro-Mance who actually oversee the production and test their bars. They also charge twice as much.

I've been tempted to mock up my own impact testing apparatus, but I'd need to get sponsored by some name brand bar company to just willingly destroy a premium bar for the sake of comparison.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

The higher the modulus the stiffer and less tough the material. These components definitely have applications, but I would keep a huge safety margin. The QC issue is the biggest problem, you never known what your going to get.
Comparing them to companies that spend more money then these cost testing and insuring constant quality is a disservice to everyone reading this.

There are also better Chinese manufactures that while still questionable have a reputation to maintain. Reputation means a lot and having a rotating business churning out parts for a couple months and then disappearing does nothing to instill confident in their product.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Do any of those clamps fit on a 30.0mm tube?


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

I just got this one in the mail yesterday, 30.8mm which fits tight in my 30.9mm

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mountain-Bike-Carbon-Fiber-Bicycle-Seat-Post-MTB-Road-Bike-Parts-Seatpost-30-8mm/183535021801?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

It was a bit fat on the scale at 236g but once I got it on the bike and everything measured out from needed insertion length. I can cut off almost 4.5 inches.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

I am a fan of budgetlight parts- thumbs up to the OP

Best weight/reliability/price I have found for water bottle cages

https://www.bike-discount.de/it/comprare/blackburn-bottle-cage-slick-black-36755


----------



## gustavo.ghd (Jul 13, 2017)

I bought and installed BXT Carbon bars, Kalloy stem and that carbon 140g seatpost. Will report if anything goes wrong.

Do you have an Aliexpress link for those grips?
Thanks!


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Doesn't really belong in this thread, but a decent compromise on reputable bars that are really light and not insanely expensive are Mt. Zoom. Wait for one of the 15% off days and they're around $100 on Ebay.


----------



## _ja_ (Jan 29, 2018)

Here's SDP pedals that are lighter than xtr.

weight: 272g
price: 30,74€ (about $35) + shipping
Link: r2-bike


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

_ja_ said:


> Here's SDP pedals that are lighter than xtr.
> 
> weight: 272g
> price: 30,74€ (about $35) + shipping
> Link: r2-bike


Thanks for sharing, those are light for the price, but with some parts it simply isn't worth cutting costs. IMHO it's worth investing in pedals with great bearings that will be trouble-free for a long time. I have XTR pedals and will upgrade to something lighter after they give (Ti Exustar), but in the meantime they've been brutally abused and still work like champs. I'd probably have gone through three pairs of cheaper SPDs by now.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Ausable said:


> I am a fan of budgetlight parts- thumbs up to the OP
> 
> Best weight/reliability/price I have found for water bottle cages
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/it/comprare/blackburn-bottle-cage-slick-black-36755


Does this cage grip bottles securely? How fragile is it? I lose bottles on the trail way too often. I'd be better off getting a Mandible and not losing 10 bottles every season, but I don't want to put that kind of money in a stupid bottle cage.


----------



## gustavo.ghd (Jul 13, 2017)

_ja_ said:


> Here's SDP pedals that are lighter than xtr.
> 
> weight: 272g
> price: 30,74€ (about $35) + shipping
> Link: r2-bike


It looks pretty similar to Exustar E-PM215.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

sissypants said:


> Does this cage grip bottles securely? How fragile is it? I lose bottles on the trail way too often. I'd be better off getting a Mandible and not losing 10 bottles every season, but I don't want to put that kind of money in a stupid bottle cage.


I have it on all my bikes (xc and trail) and never broke one or lost a bottle.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

I am running the BXT flat bars and riser bars on different rigid bikes. i am about 230lbs and have had no issues. $18 for bars seems too good to be true but these things are amazing. my flat bars are about 125g and risers are 153g. i have had some crashes and lots of really hard front end hits and have not had any issues. I even broke a frame and the bars survived. most important thing is not to over tighten as others have said. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carbon-3K-...var=521462207295&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Also this seat post is amazing. 400mm 31.9 post was right at 150g. it has worked great so far and i sit and power down alot. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carbon-Fib...var=521451511185&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Crank brother Candy 1's are not bling or cool but they weigh less than all but the Ti 11's. They can also be had for under $50 and are a great option for weight and functionality.

https://www.crankbrothers.com/collections/candy/products/candy-1


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry but thought of another one. Salsa makes their Deadbolt UL and they are stocked by JensonsUSA and they run $40 a piece. they have literally every size and thread pitch. they get very close weight wise, to the boutique ones available from R2-bike. If you are in the US this is a nice option since the shipping is much less than from the EU.

https://www.jensonusa.com/Salsa-Deadbolt-Ultralight-Thru-Axle


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

sissypants said:


> Does this cage grip bottles securely? How fragile is it? I lose bottles on the trail way too often. I'd be better off getting a Mandible and not losing 10 bottles every season, but I don't want to put that kind of money in a stupid bottle cage.


Have you tried the Fabric bottles? I quite like them and it seems like the set up would be fairly light.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

12g seat clamp and good quality.
https://forums.mtbr.com/classifieds/seat-clamp-tune-34-9-12grams-orange-1094461.html


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

93EXCivic said:


> Have you tried the Fabric bottles? I quite like them and it seems like the set up would be fairly light.


Been using the FABRIC bottles for more than two years now. They work flawlessly on my roadbike as well as on the gravel rig. You have to get used to how the bottles attach to the "knobs", then it's a no-brainer. Super-light and super clean looking on the frame.

Wouldn't recommend them for mtb use though. Too fiddly to get the bottles back onto the knobs in rougher terrain.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Knobs can hardly be seen from only a few metres away.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

That is an interesting concept and it did catch my eye earlier. But it just isn't practical for mountain biking as you point out.

I'll have to try the R2-bike cage suggested above and see if that works well for me.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

I just got this seat post, and would not recommend it. The nuts that the adjuster screws fasten to are part of a crap design. And the tube is quite a bit thinner than the EC90 post I have. Since I'm a lightweight I'm going to use it. But if I were over 140 pounds I'd think twice about it.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Carbo...var=532349611038&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Gregg K said:


> I just got this seat post, and would not recommend it. The nuts that the adjuster screws fasten to are part of a crap design. And the tube is quite a bit thinner than the EC90 post I have. Since I'm a lightweight I'm going to use it. But if I were over 140 pounds I'd think twice about it.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Carbo...var=532349611038&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Hm, that looks very much like the same seatpost I linked to in the initial post. I have 1300 miles of gravel and 250 miles of singletrack on that seatpost with no issues. That said, I'm not looking back from the lighter version I also linked to in the initial post.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I ordered one of these saddles, ebay is the same price as aliexpress, but: where I live (WA) ebay is now collecting sales tax for all purchases, including out of state and international, not a big expense, but it takes a little off the bargain, it's also irritating when you buy a $1.50 part with $3 shipping and pay tax on the shipping too (yes, I am cheap/'thrifty').

https://www.ebay.com/itm/full-carbo...rentrq:3efb04b11680ac192560d42efff74c9d|iid:1


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

triteacher said:


> Been using the FABRIC bottles for more than two years now. They work flawlessly on my roadbike as well as on the gravel rig. You have to get used to how the bottles attach to the "knobs", then it's a no-brainer. Super-light and super clean looking on the frame.
> 
> Wouldn't recommend them for mtb use though. Too fiddly to get the bottles back onto the knobs in rougher terrain.


I use them on my MTB with no problem. Currently using a 750ml on my Niner.


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

How about some WW approved side load bottle cages that work?

Gonna try the Elite Rocko cages.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

sissypants said:


> *SEATPOSTS*
> I always use off-brand carbon seatposts from AliExpress. They are trouble-free, super-stiff, and affordable. You can get the classic set-back seatpost or a newer and mega-popular "skyline" ultralight model. These seatposts will work just fine with oval carbon saddle rails, despite the fact that manufacturers typically recommend against that. Don't overtighten the bolts.
> 
> View attachment 1231669
> ...


200 mile update on this seatpost, and BEWARE of the skinny Ti bolts. I had the rear bolt snap on my last ride after banging my butt on the front of the saddle. On it's way out, the bolt completely punctured the carbon shell of my saddle. I ended up finishing the "ride" sans-saddle much to the amusement of everyone I passed.

I got wider steel bolts at the hardware store and threaded the alloy bar that runs through the seat post. Ti isn't worth 5 grams of weight savings in this case.


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

I tried a lot of ali stuff, so here is short list. i am an xc rider, 190 lbs

Carbon bar. it weighed 111gr is 720 version . it did not broke, but i found it totally unreliable cause if wass too flexy. link to product on Ali Express

Avid fake rotors. Going strong, no problems on hard on brakes descnts. They cost only 5 usd\pair, you can swap them once a year. Note that i am not using bolts that came with rotors. Link to rotors on Ali Express


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

This just arrived, and it's gorgeous. I haven't ridden with it yet, but clearly the bottle isn't going anywhere. I was shocked at the quality of this thing. I didn't want to spend $20 on a cage, but it was the only lefty I could find.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Left-right...var=563625006603&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Jumbotron (Oct 25, 2018)

I just received some of those Chinese rotors (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/68g-pc-Ultra-light-Bicycle-Hydraulic-Disc-brake-Rotors-MTB-bike-Road-Racing-Bike-Brake-Disc/32878710242.html). Haven't installed them yet, but they look good. For the record, one of them was 71g and the other 77g, so marginally heavier than advertised.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I've used a hylix post, now $56.00, and I've beaten on it for half a decade if not longer. It's the same design as others that has been posted above. I've been in other races where seat posts have snapped, but this one is going strong. Hardtail 29er 30.9


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

I just got my BXT carbon bars in and they look THIN! They are light but dont give me a warm fuzzy feeling compared to the thickness of Renthals..


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the list sissypants.

Am building up a WW Ripcord for my kid (she is easy on parts) and your list is helpful.

The bike weighed 29.5# stock and looks like I'll be 23# on the dot once completed.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Suns_PSD said:


> The bike weighed 29.5# stock and looks like I'll be 23# on the dot once completed.


That's some serious weight savings! What are you doing about rims and tires?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

sissypants said:


> That's some serious weight savings! What are you doing about rims and tires?


I can not take 90% of the credit.

The previous owner dropped it to 23.6# with a wheel swap to Stans Crest with some good hubs and Rocket Ron tires, lightweight short cranks, and an entire replacement fork, the Reba. Which is why I bought this particular bike. The OEM parts are anvils!

I have some old magnesium Crampon flat pedals, a Specialized Power Pro CF seat, and a Wren 40mm on the shelf. Plus I'll buy some CF bars, CF seat post, and maybe some light rotors. Hoping these changes get me down around 23#.

Don't really see where else I can get any more weight out of it at a reasonable cost.

The frame and shock alone on the Ripcord weigh 5.4#s so that's the big hindrance. The CF Alibaba HT I almost purchased to build instead weighs 2.3# so that's 2.9# I'm never getting back!

Still a 23# FS bike, is only about .5# heavier than a Trailcraft Pineridge HT for instance. It's a darn good weight in the kid's bike segment. My daughter's current 20" Cannondale with no gears, no front brakes, and no suspension weighs 23.5#! A used Specialized Hotrock 24" HT I bought her weighs right at 30#s. It's a WW's nightmare! My 160mm travel L enduro sled with tire noodles is at 28.2# for gosh sakes.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

DaleinTexas said:


> I just got my BXT carbon bars in and they look THIN! They are light but dont give me a warm fuzzy feeling compared to the thickness of Renthals..


I've got about 10 hours on my bxt riser bars (recent Dr appt put me above 180#, - I thought I was lighter), - they are so much stiffer than my ancient Syncros, I did not think I would notice but it's very obvious, I think the old 25.4 clamp synchros were super flexy. These bars are on my shed/trainer bike, and it's cold right and my shock locks in cold. 
I have been extra careful to not over-tighten the stem clamp, and I did install with carbon assembly paste; the bars rotated just a little on me the other day, and I found 2 of my stem clamp bolts were almost finger-tight loose, the other two just a little tighter, - it doesn't take much to clamp riser bars, flat bars should take even less.


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

jimPacNW said:


> I've got about 10 hours on my bxt riser bars (recent Dr appt put me above 180#, - I thought I was lighter), - they are so much stiffer than my ancient Syncros, I did not think I would notice but it's very obvious, I think the old 25.4 clamp synchros were super flexy. These bars are on my shed/trainer bike, and it's cold right and my shock locks in cold.
> I have been extra careful to not over-tighten the stem clamp, and I did install with carbon assembly paste; the bars rotated just a little on me the other day, and I found 2 of my stem clamp bolts were almost finger-tight loose, the other two just a little tighter, - it doesn't take much to clamp riser bars, flat bars should take even less.


Yeap, I just tightened them enough not to rotate and have been in the trainer ever since. This Saturday its gets a trail day to chase a few PRs and Team Pictures..


----------



## Jumbotron (Oct 25, 2018)

I got one of those alloy seat post clamps off aliexpress. They're actually 14g with the bolt. Still light, I guess.


----------



## Tiller15 (Jan 8, 2014)

DaleinTexas said:


> Yeap, I just tightened them enough not to rotate and have been in the trainer ever since. This Saturday its gets a trail day to chase a few PRs and Team Pictures..


Post up your results/thoughts!! My BXT flat 720 bars just showed up yesterday! They look fantastic and weighed in at 123g. I'm waiting on the new grips to show up before I install them so it may be a couple weeks before I try mine out.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I did a good test-race on my $19.99 carbon saddle, it's got some padding and flex, I really liked it and it held up great (rocky/rooty race on my hardtail). I just ordered 3 more for my other bikes... This one is well worth a try in my opinion. On my buddy's scale it was in the 155-165g range.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/full-carbo...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

I am interested in the integrated handlebars, but am looking for someone that has real world experience with them.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

offrhodes42 said:


> I am interested in the integrated handlebars, but am looking for someone that has real world experience with them.


 I look at integrated road bar/stems quite often, but most all have too much drop, since I'm older my neck doesn't deal with drop as well as when I was in my 20s. There is a Tideace I plan to get this spring that looks pretty cool.
You should try an integrated bar/stem, I think a set from a mfg with a decent reputation would be hard to break. I've got a Toseek fork on my daughters bike, I think they're a real company, - something like this where there's a lot of material.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carbon-3K-...=39216982855930b3f333d4874dd19732dda60e8373b9


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

offrhodes42 said:


> I am interested in the integrated handlebars, but am looking for someone that has real world experience with them.


I've ordered the Airwolf integrated handlebar from AliExpress. I ordered on Feb. 1 but it still hasn't shipped. I'll send them a note and tell them I'm reviewing them on the forums 

It may be 1-2 months before I can post up with real feedback. I'm happy with the 80mm -17degree stem option on my current ride so I went ahead with that geometry on a 680mm bar. I'm liking narrower bars recently as I tend to clip trees often.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

sissypants said:


> I've ordered the Airwolf integrated handlebar from AliExpress. I ordered on Feb. 1 but it still hasn't shipped. I'll send them a note and tell them I'm reviewing them on the forums
> 
> It may be 1-2 months before I can post up with real feedback. I'm happy with the 80mm -17degree stem option on my current ride so I went ahead with that geometry on a 680mm bar. I'm liking narrower bars recently as I tend to clip trees often.


A lot of those guys were on break (Chinese New Year), the place I ordered the saddles from was closed for almost 2 weeks until yesterday. I bet they ship this week.


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

sissypants said:


> I've ordered the Airwolf integrated handlebar from AliExpress. I ordered on Feb. 1 but it still hasn't shipped. I'll send them a note and tell them I'm reviewing them on the forums
> 
> It may be 1-2 months before I can post up with real feedback. I'm happy with the 80mm -17degree stem option on my current ride so I went ahead with that geometry on a 680mm bar. I'm liking narrower bars recently as I tend to clip trees often.


I will look forward to hearing back with detail. That is the bar I am really interested in. It looks very similar to the Syncros setup that Nino was running on his bike last year. My current setup is 70mm stem with -35degrees and 685mm. The 80/-17/720 is what I would look at going with.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> US $29.38 41%OFF | Bicycle Carbon Saddle Full Carbon Fiber Racing Bike Road Bike Front Saddle Bike Spare Parts155mm Lightweight Seat Cushion power
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ARekoGo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Does this have a normal or low rail to saddle height?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Cerberus75 said:


> Does this have a normal or low rail to saddle height?


Normal. It was considerably higher than my Spesh power pro saddle. About 4mm of the difference was in the foam, but the rest was just in the rails being further from the base.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

offrhodes42 said:


> I will look forward to hearing back with detail. That is the bar I am really interested in. It looks very similar to the Syncros setup that Nino was running on his bike last year. My current setup is 70mm stem with -35degrees and 685mm. The 80/-17/720 is what I would look at going with.


Yep, it's shipped now. I'll update here with first ride impressions once I get it on the bike. I just noticed that they sold almost 50 of these handlebars in the last two weeks 

I'm pretty excited about never needing to worry about stem bolts slipping on the handlebar again. I've always tightened them just enough and sometimes they'd come a little loose. Hopefully this bar does the trick!


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Jumbotron said:


> I got one of those alloy seat post clamps off aliexpress. They're actually 14g with the bolt. Still light, I guess.


Thanks, I've updated the listing with your weight. Why bother with alloy then, the carbon ones work great.


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

Tiller15 said:


> Post up your results/thoughts!! My BXT flat 720 bars just showed up yesterday! They look fantastic and weighed in at 123g. I'm waiting on the new grips to show up before I install them so it may be a couple weeks before I try mine out.


I rode pretty hard and set some huge course PR's racing this weekend , even ate it and cartwheeled and they held up... No complaints from me. Two thumbs up!

I think what worked well for the tightening of the bars and anti slip was they have a slight sandpaper texture in the center where the stem is, worked great.


----------



## Jumbotron (Oct 25, 2018)

sissypants said:


> Thanks, I've updated the listing with your weight. Why bother with alloy then, the carbon ones work great.


Depends on whether you want pretty colors!


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

Jumbotron said:


> I got one of those alloy seat post clamps off aliexpress. They're actually 14g with the bolt. Still light, I guess.


Yes, mine just came in, 11 gram clamp 4 gram clamp.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Picked up a new seat post and saddle that sissypants recommended. The seat post is very nice. Just waiting on the padded saddle.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

amer_ua said:


> Carbon bar. it weighed 111gr is 720 version . it did not broke, but i found it totally unreliable cause if wass too flexy. https://goo.gl/DACsLo


That's awesome! I have a rigid 2007 Raleigh XXIX that those bars sound perfect for. I converted it down to 25.4 Monkeylite bars for more flex cause the stock OS bars beat my wrists up but they're only 650 wide and little or no selection of wider bars @ 25.4 (that I know of). Will even save a few more grams.
Mole


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> Normal. It was considerably higher than my Spesh power pro saddle. About 4mm of the difference was in the foam, but the rest was just in the rails being further from the base.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Thanks! Guess Ill stick to my Spec Romin, I need a low profile seat that's 155mm.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

DaleinTexas said:


> Yes, mine just came in, 11 gram clamp 4 gram clamp.


Mt. Zoom is a lighter option, not so expensive


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Do any of these inexpensive integrated handlebar/ stem setups have a 50mm stem length? Maybe a 60, but definitely not a 70 or longer.

Thanks.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Suns_PSD said:


> Do any of these inexpensive integrated handlebar/ stem setups have a 50mm stem length? Maybe a 60, but definitely not a 70 or longer.
> 
> Thanks.


No, not that I've seen, and I've looked.

Thought about opening a mold for that, with -7 degree rise instead of -17. Maybe that would be a good kickstarter campaign. I'm guessing the mold would be between $800-$1000.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Just bought the imitation Ashima 160mm rotors off Alibaba for my kid's 24" bike. A pair shipped for $9.66. Sheesh that's cheap. 
Turns out this thread has been pretty darn useful for me and i'm sporting several products from it across 3 bikes now. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> Just bought the imitation Ashima 160mm rotors off Alibaba for my kid's 24" bike. A pair shipped for $9.66. Sheesh that's cheap.
> Turns out this thread has been pretty darn useful for me and i'm sporting several products from it across 3 bikes now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Link?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Jefflinde said:


> Link?


Post #1 of this thread near the bottom (of the post).

Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

cheapest version of TMARS dropper is just 6 and 8 usd over 50, but still great thing to buy

got them on all my mtb. one of them is more than 2 yeasr old. boot is damaged, got play, but works even in -10C

27.2 and 31.6 versions Link to AliExpress

Update 25.05.2020 : i would NOT recommed those droppers anymore

They do work, they dont fail, but as for me it is better to add 15-25 USD an buy
TMARS 419S

They were available on ebay


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> Post #1 of this thread near the bottom (of the post).
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Thanks, missed that.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Any good sources for seatpost clamps to fit these carbon rail saddles?


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

westin said:


> Any good sources for seatpost clamps to fit these carbon rail saddles?


I'm using the seat post that the OP mentioned in his post. Carbon rail saddle fits perfectly.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

offrhodes42 said:


> I will look forward to hearing back with detail. That is the bar I am really interested in. It looks very similar to the Syncros setup that Nino was running on his bike last year.


The details on the integrated handlebar are here: https://forums.mtbr.com/weight-ween...ve-syncros-hixon-integrated-bars-1099619.html

I did a quick spin up some hills today and torqued the bars every which way and they are strong as a rock. All positive impressions so far.


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

Any more photos you can share of different angles? How long was it from ordering to receipt?



sissypants said:


> The details on the integrated handlebar are here: https://forums.mtbr.com/weight-ween...ve-syncros-hixon-integrated-bars-1099619.html
> 
> I did a quick spin up some hills today and torqued the bars every which way and they are strong as a rock. All positive impressions so far.
> 
> View attachment 1242042


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

offrhodes42 said:


> Any more photos you can share of different angles? How long was it from ordering to receipt?


Have you seen my review that I linked? There are many more photos there.

Just under 5 weeks from payment to delivery. So pretty slow. But I did order before the Chinese New Year holidays.


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

Yes, clicked that link after replying. My bad.



sissypants said:


> Have you seen my review that I linked? There are many more photos there.
> 
> Just under 5 weeks from payment to delivery. So pretty slow. But I did order before the Chinese New Year holidays.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

sissypants said:


> Have you seen my review that I linked? There are many more photos there.
> 
> Just under 5 weeks from payment to delivery. So pretty slow. But I did order before the Chinese New Year holidays.


That makes me feel better because I've been waiting about 5 weeks for several orders from alibaba.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

sissypants said:


> _*CHAIN
> *_Of the 11-speed chains, PYC SP1101 is the lightest and cheapest and still strong enough to rival any other manufacturer's high-end models.
> 
> *Weight: *225g (116 links)
> ...


Great list, and thanks for the links too ! :thumbsup:

Just for the record, my PYC SP1101 (116 links uncut) came out at *249.4g.*


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Ty said:


> Great list, and thanks for the links too ! :thumbsup:
> 
> Just for the record, my PYC SP1101 (116 links uncut) came out at *249.4g.*


Really! Mine was 227g at 116 links. I'd be very surprised if tolerances on a chain are that broad.


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

sissypants said:


> Really! Mine was 227g at 116 links. I'd be very surprised if tolerances on a chain are that broad.


Just checked . . . and . . . whoops! My bad, you are right !

I've actually got the PYC SP1001 and not the PYC SP1101 . . . so the 10 speed version rather than the 11 speed version.

So for anyone who wants to know the PYC SP1001 (PYC Hollow Link Chain 10 Speed - Silver / 10 Speed / 116L) comes in at 249.4g.

Also I just ordered the Rockbros carbon saddle you listed, so once again thanks for the links !


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Best press for "Aliexpress handlebars" from German mag.

https://www.bike-magazin.de/komponenten/lenker_vorbauten/test-mtb-lenker-im-bruchtest/a40729.html

https://i.imgur.com/2yxXjCG.png (results for multi-load test of handlebars the same test they did 4 years ago)


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

ninjichor said:


> Best press for "Aliexpress handlebars" from German mag.
> 
> https://www.bike-magazin.de/komponenten/lenker_vorbauten/test-mtb-lenker-im-bruchtest/a40729.html
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/2yxXjCG.png (results for multi-load test of handlebars the same test they did 4 years ago)


Thanks for sharing this link! I am very excited to see someone willing to test these bars together with other manufacturers. For those who don't understand German, the article you linked says they tested one 20 euro AliExpress bar and it performed very poorly in their results, with a picture of it cracked. They provided no numbers on break point, and unfortunately, they did not indicate which AliExpress handlebar they tested, and they only tested a single bar.

Beware, there is a HUGE spectrum of quality among AliExpress handlebars. I have owned more than 10 different AliExpress bars personally, broke 2, and stopped riding 2 more. Some are plasticky junk, others are strong as a rock.

You cannot generalize one result to all factories, that's like testing an Enve bar and generalizing the result to all North American-made carbon bars.

I don't expect AliExpress bars to perform like a Syntace bar, but I don't expect them all to "fail" this magazine's test either. You can also get 10 of these bars for the price of a single Syntace bar.

Here are some bars that are STRONG, in my experience:
1. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/bra...ebar-600mm-720mm-mtb-bicycle/32654860885.html
2. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...andlebar-MTB-bike-parts-31-8/32563173048.html
3. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Man...bar-With-Stem-3K-Black-Matte/32858526315.html

Here are some bars that are JUNK, in my experience:
1. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ful...tpost-Mtb-Road-Mountain-Bike/32505394940.html
2. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3k-...ndlebar-31-8mm-25-4mm-Carbon/32949446067.html
3. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...ycle-handlebar-MTB-bike-parts/2038500736.html


----------



## X83 (May 14, 2018)

sissypants said:


> Thanks for sharing this link! I am very excited to see someone willing to test these bars together with other manufacturers. For those who don't understand German, the article you linked says they tested one 20 euro AliExpress bar and it performed very poorly in their results, with a picture of it cracked. They provided no numbers on break point, and unfortunately, they did not indicate which AliExpress handlebar they tested, and they only tested a single bar.
> 
> Beware, there is a HUGE spectrum of quality among AliExpress handlebars. I have owned more than 10 different AliExpress bars personally, broke 2, and stopped riding 2 more. Some are plasticky junk, others are strong as a rock.
> 
> ...


I had a issue with the second strong bar on your list because the centering bulls eye grip area is 9mm off center and it seems to be a manufacturing defect from the factory.

I've been using the third strong bar on your list which have the integrated stem and they seem to be great at the moment. They can also be mounted upside down for 17-degree up stem angle but the bars will have a 3-degree downsweep in this position.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

The combo stem handlebar, is there one that is a max of a 60 mm stem? I could use that for my wife's bike, I can't believe they have 110 millimeter equivalent stems.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

The shipping times from AliExpress are REALLY long these days. The few times I used them in the past it wasn't too bad but I've been waiting on a CF seatpost that I genuinely need to complete my kids bike for 59 days so far. I have 2 other items that are similarly taking a long time, and 1 item arrived in 3 weeks with no issues.

My advise, if timing is at all a concern, order from ebay.

I actually have 2 identical 135 gram 31.6 gram seatposts coming from China currently and only need one, so if I actually get both I'll post one 1 for sale here for someone that prefers not to wait until next season.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Suns_PSD said:


> The shipping times from AliExpress are REALLY long these days. The few times I used them in the past it wasn't too bad but I've been waiting on a CF seatpost that I genuinely need to complete my kids bike for 59 days so far. I have 2 other items that are similarly taking a long time, and 1 item arrived in 3 weeks with no issues.
> 
> My advise, if timing is at all a concern, order from ebay.
> 
> I actually have 2 identical 135 gram 31.6 gram seatposts coming from China currently and only need one, so if I actually get both I'll post one 1 for sale here for someone that prefers not to wait until next season.


I ordered about 10 carbon bike items from different sellers on AliExpress almost exactly 1 month ago and they have all come in within 5 days of each other, everything is here. In that order also was a 135 gram 31.6 seatpost (the ultralight one mentioned in the first post). Normal shipping time. Nothing unusual.

Sellers from China who sell on AliExpress often also sell on eBay, could be you're looking at the same seller. Pay just a bit more and get it from those American folks who stock inventory and sell it for 20-100% more.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

sissypants said:


> I ordered about 10 carbon bike items from different sellers on AliExpress almost exactly 1 month ago and they have all come in within 5 days of each other, everything is here. In that order also was a 135 gram 31.6 seatpost (the ultralight one mentioned in the first post). Normal shipping time. Nothing unusual.
> 
> Sellers from China who sell on AliExpress often also sell on eBay, could be you're looking at the same seller. Pay just a bit more and get it from those American folks who stock inventory and sell it for 20-100% more.


Don't know what the heck I did to get shafted!

Rotors came in within about 3 weeks. 1st seat post is 2 months out, back up is 3 weeks out. A seat is 6 weeks out and a scale is about 4 weeks at this time since order.

I built a WW 24" Ripcord for my 7 year old's birthday party and it's been running a 175mm dropper post slammed all of the way down for a month now which as a WW is killing me.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

About a week and a half ago I got an email notification that a different seat I ordered from some random ebay china seller had been delivered (one of those that looks like a san marco), - nothing on the porch, I still have hope that it's floating around out there somewhere and will show up.
I've been liking those other seats so much (that I posted about above) that I ordered two more, those have been a lot slower to arrive than the previous ones I had ordered. I had recommended one to a guy a race with, his showed up in just under 3 weeks, -he's going to order another too.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

This is horrifying. 

Its not that we think *maybe* the cheap carbon bars *might* break. Its that they've been breaking for years now, left and right, for SO many people. Including very light people riding pretty mild trails. Or road. Sometimes they're broken right out of the box (soft spots, missing epoxy).

Everyone has the 230lb neighbors friends uncles cousins husband who won 10 enduro races on $20 120g chinese carbon bars. Ignore those. There are hoards of actual people who personally broke chinese carbon bars and have posted them on mtbr over the years. 

If anything happens, you have zero recourse with a chinese company. At best, you'll get a free set of bars that will break again. 

Good luck.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm honestly losing trust in Alibaba.
I have 3 orders outstanding the oldest over 60 days now, and they won't let me file a dispute even though I'm at the time line they tell you to file a dispute by or it's too late, and I don't have the product.
All 3 products show to still be in China.
I remember reading a blurb in the news that Donald Trump had issued an executive order for the US to discontinue subsidizing Chinese shipping charges and I'm wondering if that's affecting shipment of things from China.
Also, I'd use Chinese bars on my 7 year old's bike, but not on any others. Someone losing all of there teeth, or worse, isn't worth the cost savings.
Unless things change here in the next week I'll be doing all my further orders through eBay or Amazon.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

One Pivot said:


> This is horrifying.
> 
> Its not that we think *maybe* the cheap carbon bars *might* break. Its that they've been breaking for years now, left and right, for SO many people. Including very light people riding pretty mild trails. Or road. Sometimes they're broken right out of the box (soft spots, missing epoxy).
> 
> ...


Some break, but personally I want a light carbon bar and I'm just not buying a Schmolke or an Enve.

There are people who can't justify blowing $150-$600 on a carbon bar, and so it's a game of risk vs. reward. For me, it's worth it. For you, apparently not.

I have several china bars that have never broken, despite a lot of abuse, I don't see why I need to slam all bars because some break. I don't expect that people don't take your advice to ignore me.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't think it's fair to compare 'cheap' carbon parts from even 2 or 3 years ago with current production. I've probably got 30 training hours on my BXT riser bars with zero issues. When I've been googling reviews of mtb or road bars, I don't look too closely at any reviews older than 2018, I think current production from a known mfg is generally much improved over a few years ago. I put the bxt bars on replacing some old smaller diameter real (old) Synchros, - old aluminum bars make me a bit nervous, the only bars I've broken were oem Cannondale aluminum (fatigue crack right next to the clamp).
I wonder how many of the failed carbon bars were older smaller diameter? (and/or over-tightened). I've got some genuine (or so I think) Sworks 1" carbon flat bars on my daughters bike, she's little so I think they're fine, but I wouldn't trust those for me or my larger son.
When I did some googling re broken carbon bars I didn't find many recent reports. 

But; I recommended one of those seats I've been using (now on both my race bikes) to another guy I race with after his other saddle broke a few weeks ago, - his new seat rails broke during lap2 yesterday, and he had to dnf, he had installed it just about 2 weeks ago. I've got 3 races a couple of other rides on both of mine, so hopefully my luck will continue; cheap/comfy/light, - what more could I want except reliability. We'll see.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I purchased one of the 135g carbon fiber seat post shown in post #1 off the Alibaba website from a company called "Carbon Bicycles Store" 70 days ago now. It was last scanned in China in mid February. The vendor (Chinese Bicycles Store) refuses to refund my money and told me to contact the Chinese Logistics company and have been fighting my dispute with Aliexpress for a refund. They also are making it where my time to dispute runs out.

I ordered the identical product from an ebay store for like $1.50 more and it arrived in 20 days with a nice note to contact them with any issues and a cool little keychain to boot.

I'm a bit reluctant to order from AliExpress moving forward but at a minimum I want to warn you guys to not order product from Carbon Bicycles Store. I'm sure most orders go fine, but when they don't, this company is going to screw you.

Frankly I'd never use this particular CF seat post on an adults bikes as it's pretty hokey, but it's great for my 7 year old's bike

PS. Got my kids Ripcord to 22.1# which is insanely light for this type of bicycle with assistance from this thread. Thanks!


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Similar experience to Suns_PSD with Aliexpress. If the seller screws up they differ you to the Resolution center which tells you they will help you get get it sorted, but they just keep sending you in circles never getting a refund or correct product sent - very shady. 
I had an issue where the seller sent me the wrong frame and could not get the correct frame or refund dealing with them for months. Just know there is a gamble getting parts for dirt cheap- you may never see your cash or parts ordered. That said I have done dozens of orders with Ali over the years having to do new bike builds for my kids as they have grown and 95% of my orders have gone great.


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

I bought my BXT bars off ebay for 19.99 shipped, took a while but they showed up, I tightened them correctly...ZERO issues. I had had one big crash where I clipped a tree with my handlebar in a 40 mph downhill run. Still zero issues..


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Picked up the "San Marco" saddle for ~$24. Some listings will show this saddle with no Sam Marco writing. I would message them and double check since the no logo saddles is the one I bought. When I received it...it has SM logos all over:madman:. Still a pretty nice saddle. The carbon looks pretty nice and is rather comfortable. I do like the sloping sides.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I ordered one of those 'san marco' saddles off ebay about 2 months ago, about 2 weeks ago I got an email that it had been delivered, but nothing on the porch, - still waiting, good thing they're cheap! "this user is no longer registered on ebay", -oops!, looks like I got ripped off! - Pay attention to feedback and number of items sold rather than just going with the lowest price.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

^^Whoa...that sucks. Hopefully eBay or Paypal can do something for you.

I ordered mine on Aliexpress. Got it in around two weeks. Some vendors are slow to ship...but so far...I've had no issues with my parts or shipping. I recently ordered a bushing extractor for my rear shock. It took some time...but they finally shipped it. I also ordered a carbon bar...it took a month to get to me...but I got it.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I came across this. Bolt thru axle for a Rockshox fork. 10 bucks. The Maxle Stealth sells for around 35.. Pretty good way to drop weight off the fork.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mou...10-41e3-9b5f-df0271dffe4c&transAbTest=ae803_5

For Fox

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bic...8d-4eaa-a4d6-32948d02f6f2&transAbTest=ae803_5


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Interesting read that makes me feel good for never having bought anything through alibaba or aliexpress.

https://investorplace.com/2018/09/3-reasons-im-not-sold-on-alibaba-stock/

- cheating business practices
- stores make hundreds of sites so they can close one or several any time
- purchase good reviews that quickly accumulate in a matter of days so it appears to have a good history
- counterfeit haven
etc.

I didn't fact-check everything, and the writer did have an air of being biased, but I do tend to believe the points I broke out above.

As Suns_PSD mentioned, at least buy your blackmarket stuff off a reputable place for a very small amount extra instead of through a shady selling-company. You can gauge your risk on whether you want to buy a shady product, but then you take a whole other risk of even getting that product if you use a shady seller.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Wheelspeed said:


> Interesting read that makes me feel good for never having bought anything through alibaba or aliexpress.
> 
> https://investorplace.com/2018/09/3-reasons-im-not-sold-on-alibaba-stock/
> 
> ...


There is too much of that going on within AliExpress. Unfortunately, the way that site is designed it's all-too-easy to rig the system or treat customers unfairly.

That said, the products discussed on this thread are not "gray market". It's not fair to stereotype all AliExpress products or sellers because of sinners anonymous. Part of the whole point of this thread is to help sort out worthwhile products based on personal experience. Products in this thread are also listed on eBay and Amazon by other sellers because they are mass-produced by a single factory. The factory posts an ad on Alibaba or other internal market sites, and whatever distributor wants to mass import/export them, can do that.

In the case of extremely popular products and established sellers on AliExpress, I see no reason to complain unless they decide to suddenly start trashing their customers. Sometimes ordering from AliExpress is easier than ordering from Alibaba, cheaper than ordering from Amazon and eBay, and in the end, just as fast of shipping (or slow).


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

RS VR6 said:


> I came across this. Bolt thru axle for a Rockshox fork. 10 bucks. The Maxle Stealth sells for around 35.. Pretty good way to drop weight off the fork.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mou...10-41e3-9b5f-df0271dffe4c&transAbTest=ae803_5
> 
> ...


Great! Tried to look for those in the past and never found anything for less than 25-30$. No boost on the Rockshox and no measurements on the Fox version*, but I believe they will add more items soon. 
Thanks for sharing

*edit - measurements (15x100) laser etched on the axle


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

One Pivot said:


> This is horrifying.
> 
> Its not that we think *maybe* the cheap carbon bars *might* break. Its that they've been breaking for years now, left and right, for SO many people. Including very light people riding pretty mild trails. Or road. Sometimes they're broken right out of the box (soft spots, missing epoxy).
> 
> ...


edit


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

DaleinTexas said:


> I bought my BXT bars off ebay for 19.99 shipped, took a while but they showed up, I tightened them correctly...ZERO issues. I had had one big crash where I clipped a tree with my handlebar in a 40 mph downhill run. Still zero issues..


I have two of these BXT flat bars, about 135g each, that work well. The 2019 models are like $40 and 110g, which is too light and expensive for me to try!


----------



## gustavo.ghd (Jul 13, 2017)

Schulze said:


> I have two of these BXT flat bars, about 135g each, that work well. The 2019 models are like $40 and 110g, which is too light and expensive for me to try!


And they have finally increased the backsweep.
I changed my 2018 BXT for a Tharsis XC from Pro/Shimano due to higher backsweep and rise.
Wish I knew they had these 2019 models earlier.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

sissypants said:


> There is too much of that going on within AliExpress. Unfortunately, the way that site is designed it's all-too-easy to rig the system or treat customers unfairly.
> 
> That said, the products discussed on this thread are not "gray market". It's not fair to stereotype all AliExpress products or sellers because of sinners anonymous. Part of the whole point of this thread is to help sort out worthwhile products based on personal experience. Products in this thread are also listed on eBay and Amazon by other sellers because they are mass-produced by a single factory. The factory posts an ad on Alibaba or other internal market sites, and whatever distributor wants to mass import/export them, can do that.
> 
> In the case of extremely popular products and established sellers on AliExpress, I see no reason to complain unless they decide to suddenly start trashing their customers. Sometimes ordering from AliExpress is easier than ordering from Alibaba, cheaper than ordering from Amazon and eBay, and in the end, just as fast of shipping (or slow).


Anything sold without a brand name is shady. Or sold as not having a brand name. I posted the article after reading several complaints about a product not showing up and not having any way to pursue the money back. My post was sharing that information about many unethical business practices being reported about alibaba, and warning people about buying through places in which you might not get your item is part of what this thread is about. If you must buy something like that, at least buy it through ebay or Amazon.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've ordered all kinds of stuff from Aliexpress. From key fob covers to mobile phones to random bolts...so far I've received everything I've ordered.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Ordered an Alibaba CF seatpost on 2-5-19. Never received. Tracking shows it never left China. Alibaba still fighting me. I also received a call in Mandarin/ Chinese or something a few days ago. I made out the sounds 'DHL' in there but just hung up.

I since ordered the same part from ebay and had it in my hands in days for about $1.75 extra.

I'll ALWAYS search ebay before ordering any of my cheap MTB parts and try to go through that channel first. The cost difference is super minimal, if at all, and I have a channel for customer service.

However, I'd still order sub $35 parts through Alibaba when they are my only source. I do love the 2 EC90 seats I've ordered from Alibaba. That said, I will no longer consider CF frames and other more expensive items from Alibaba. Not worth the risk and trouble. If you ordered a frame, waiting an entire season to receive it, and it was poorly aligned or something you would be screwed.

~ take care


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

Found Rock Shox axle for just 10USD (link to aliexpress)

Have anyone tried?


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

In Canada both ebay.ca and amazon.ca change a massive premium over aliexpress, typically at least 2.5X, and shipping is sometimes on top of that.

I've probably ordered about 100 different things from ali, mostly odd-sized bolts and some non-structural carbon bits, and I've only ever not gotten one thing (a $3 CPU fan)


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Not a weight weenie component...but I've had this for a while. Got it for ~$10. Ordered a needle bearing kit for my Following and I'll get a chance to use it. Looks nice...and it does feel pretty light.:cornut:


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

RS VR6 said:


> Not a weight weenie component...but I've had this for a while. Got it for ~$10. Ordered a needle bearing kit for my Following and I'll get a chance to use it. Looks nice...and it does feel pretty light.:cornut:
> 
> View attachment 1250654


I need that for bb92 and trek bottom brackets.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Wheelspeed said:


> Anything sold without a brand name is shady. Or sold as not having a brand name. I posted the article after reading several complaints about a product not showing up and not having any way to pursue the money back. My post was sharing that information about many unethical business practices being reported about alibaba, and warning people about buying through places in which you might not get your item is part of what this thread is about. If you must buy something like that, at least buy it through ebay or Amazon.


I have bought a few things off Aliexpress (not bike related). The important thing is to research the seller.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

quick update; I mentioned this saddle a few months ago, I liked it so well I bought a couple more. One guy I race with did manage to break his, but I have 3 on my best bikes, and it's my favorite saddle now, and all are comfy, light, and issue free. I had to order a different clamp for my Ritchey seapost on my road bike. https://www.ebay.com/itm/full-carbo...rentrq:3efb04b11680ac192560d42efff74c9d|iid:1


----------



## Blurbikerider (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone have a couple updated links for the aliexpress bars, the ones listed in this thread don't seem to link any longer.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I looked on Aliexpress, but I can't seem to find a 29.8 seat clamp(collar) or seat post. I take it's because it's a less common size? Is a lighter offer more comfort too, or is it just a weight thing?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Funoutside said:


> I looked on Aliexpress, but I can't seem to find a 29.8 seat clamp(collar) or seat post. I take it's because it's a less common size? Is a lighter offer more comfort too, or is it just a weight thing?


I'm not clear on what you are looking for: A CF seat post? A seat? A seat post clamp?


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

CF seat post and seat post clamp, but can't seem to find them in a 29.8/30 size, which is what my Wolverine uses.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I've never heard of those sizes. Is your bike sort of like a supermarket brand?
If not, I think you are not measuring correctly. 
Going off memory I think the standard sizes for seat posts (measure the seat post diameter itself) are 27.2, 30.9, 31.6, & 34.x).
For the seat clamp measure the outside on the frame where it clamps. 
Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

No, I have a Soma Wolverine. Salsa uses the same size too.


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

29.8-30 is the seat collar (clamp) size.

Post should be 27.2 (look at Soma site).


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I wasn't able to find a clamp that size on aliexpress. I thought seat post was going to be 28.2 or something but good to know.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Funoutside said:


> I wasn't able to find a clamp that size on aliexpress. I thought seat post was going to be 28.2 or something but good to know.


Were you just guessing or did you measure?

Anyways, order a 27.2mm seat post then use your calipers to measure the OD of the frame itself and you should be able to find a clamp to fit it. The seat post clamp often will not be exactly the same size but should be very close.

There really is no weight savings utilizing one of those lightweight seat post clamps btw, so it's not worth messing with unless you just want to mess with something or like the looks. However you can definitely save some real weight with a CF seat post and seat from Alibaba.

Also, spend $9 at Harbor Freight on a set of digital calipers.

Good luck!


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Ah, I saw all the people buying & posting cf clamps on this page & thought there be saving there too. I was going on based on the current seat post I have and the clamp size mention on Somas site. The clamp I currently have is 29.8 in size & made from alloy.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Not mtb, but cheap and weight weenie road bars, I'm sure a lot of you guys have road bikes too: Just before summer I ordered 44cm BXT carbon road bars off ebay for $29 shipped, they showed up in about 2 weeks, 192g iirc (stock Scott Pilot Pro bars are well over 300g, and the stem is 170g+, my Scott Foil20 was about 19 pounds, too much for that bike). I showed the bars to two more experienced guys I know, we tugged/pulled on them enough to be satisfied that they would likely hold up. I've been riding them quite a bit all summer, zero problems, and just got another to put on my kids bike, these seem plenty strong/stiff too. The only not correct thing is, it seems the textured area where the brifter clamps on is a little too low from where it seems most correct to clamp the brifter. I had been looking at integrated and aero type, but none of the integrated road bar/stems have any rise, and my old neck isn't happy with a slammed front end. The BXTs are not fancy, pretty standard design with no holes for cables. - I also really like the bxt textured bar tape, no idea how light it is, and not so cheap at $10, but nice tape.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

jimPacNW said:


> ... I showed the bars to two more experienced guys I know, we tugged/pulled on them enough to be satisfied that they would likely hold up. I've been riding them quite a bit all summer, zero problems, and just got another to put on my kids bike, these seem plenty strong/stiff too. ...


With all due respect, I don't think that proves anything.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

phlegm said:


> With all due respect, I don't think that proves anything.


it doesn't prove anything, but gave me enough confidence to use them, - what would be proof?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

jimPacNW said:


> it doesn't prove anything, but gave me enough confidence to use them, - what would be proof?


No absolute proof, but it is a matter of failure mitigation. That $29 shipped eBay carbon bar might be identical to a name brand item, or may use a different process and inferior design making it dangerous. You have no idea what QC checks have gone into it, if any.

Yanking on a carbon part won't give you any indication as to safety, especially long term.

I have gone with eBay carbon saddles, but won't gamble with bars and stems.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah that sort of testing procedure doesn't test anything. 
Once I was sent a video of a chubby guy doing 2" bunny hops on pavement as proof that experimental spokes were safe. I think the product was in fact totally safe but that particular testing methodology proves nothing. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

So, how can we tell if a carbon saddle or seat post is safe if there are minimal to no reviews? Or since it's the seating area that's less of a concern?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Funoutside said:


> So, how can we tell if a carbon saddle or seat post is safe if there are minimal to no reviews? Or since it's the seating area that's less of a concern?


Short of a full engineering workup (and internal scan), there's no way to know, so I bank on the brand. In terms of picking an area of least concern, IMO that's saddle & seatpost. If they break or crack, I'd hope the result is not fatal (although could be probing), while anything on the front end could end in a bad, bad way.

@jimPacNW - Hope it doesn't seem like I'm picking on you, as you're a great contributor here. I just have an issue with some of the assumptions around unproven parts of any kind, carbon or otherwise. I realize you are referring to road bars, so I'd imagine less stress, but some questions I'd still ask would be:

-Did the manufacturer use resin with proper UV protection, to avoid degradation over time?
-Is there a weight limit specified for the rider? Some brands allows you to specify, as they realize it must be accounted for.

For me, saving a few bucks just isn't worth it.


----------



## LezRide (Sep 6, 2019)

Would swapping out spokes to something stronger yet lighter be worth it, cause I am seeing spokes for like cheap online and wondering.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

If you are trying to save weight, lighter rims would be the better choice than spokes, I think.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

phlegm said:


> jimPacNW - Hope it doesn't seem like I'm picking on you


 - no worries, no offense taken. Everyone has their own level of confidence, I understand how bars can be no-compromise component for many.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

LezRide said:


> Would swapping out spokes to something stronger yet lighter be worth it, cause I am seeing spokes for like cheap online and wondering.


I would avoid no-name spokes, I've broken quite a few no-name spokes, but pretty much never broken a DT through normal riding. From what I've researched, Sapim is as reliable as DT but at a much lower cost, and Pillar also has a very good reputation. My team-shop is building a new race wheelset for me, the builder recommended Sapim D-light, which he thought was the best value (light/lower price) for my needs. If you're not super heavy and relatively easy on equipment, it seems that alloy nips work for that type of rider. For the heavier/harder on gear riders, it seems that brass nips for the rear are a better choice.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Wouldn't brass add extra weight and be the opposite of a ww mod?


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Funoutside said:


> Wouldn't brass add extra weight and be the opposite of a ww mod?


Absolutely, but depending on rider weight and how abusive they are on equipment, they are sometimes a necessary compromise, - so I hear.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Funoutside said:


> So, how can we tell if a carbon saddle or seat post is safe if there are minimal to no reviews? Or since it's the seating area that's less of a concern?


The reviews here seem to be some of the best around imo, pretty up to date too; I google for reviews on carbon parts, and many of the most recent are years old.
With the saddle I first got, I did some training/test rides before racing with it, then bought more and both race bikes got the saddle. Yes, breaking a seat or post will most likely ruin your ride, but probably won't cause a crash. One more saddle for the road bike early-summer since the others are holding up well and are comfy (road bike is now about 17# with pedals, which is quite good for a 61cm and not really trying all that hard to make it WW). The Ritchey seatpost required a different shape clamp, but a variety of those are easily available on ebay.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

jimPacNW said:


> Absolutely, but depending on rider weight and how abusive they are on equipment, they are sometimes a necessary compromise, - so I hear.


True, why I am planning on keeping the steel fork on my bike.

Also good to know about reviews that I can probably find at least one person testing out a seating item I am looking at.


----------



## Kevin Van Deventer (Jan 31, 2015)

RS VR6 said:


> Not a weight weenie component...but I've had this for a while. Got it for ~$10. Ordered a needle bearing kit for my Following and I'll get a chance to use it. Looks nice...and it does feel pretty light.:cornut:
> 
> View attachment 1250654


 It's nice I have one and costs alot less then the ones on rwc.


----------



## Kevin Van Deventer (Jan 31, 2015)

Wheelspeed said:


> Interesting read that makes me feel good for never having bought anything through alibaba or aliexpress.
> 
> https://investorplace.com/2018/09/3-reasons-im-not-sold-on-alibaba-stock/
> 
> ...


 No I'm pretty sure they pay quite a bit for the store fronts. And if it comes off as biased right away some fact checking is in order.
That being said I prefer eBay unless I can't get the item anywhere else except Ali.


----------



## Kevin Van Deventer (Jan 31, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> Do any of these inexpensive integrated handlebar/ stem setups have a 50mm stem length? Maybe a 60, but definitely not a 70 or longer.
> 
> Thanks.


 Yes they make them now. Here https://www.diycarbonbikes.com/collections/stem-bars/products/dcb-syncros-hixon

And and a cheaper Ali version. https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32967...d=2763amp-CzAdMltwlOej68oCBcpGzw1566871306338


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

142x12 axle from Aliexpress.

$7.32


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

have you intalled it?

can you give a link?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yea. Its fits just fine.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32961241410.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.36ba4c4d9LZKQK


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

Cheap direct mount chainring arrived. did not installed yet

Looks like a ww component

Link to aliexpress


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

going to give a try. looks nice

nokon like brake\shifting hose


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Nylon water bottle bolts. I use 10 32 nylon bolts from local h/w store to fill blank water bottle mounts, but used a pair on my CX bike to mount secondary water bottle cage, even usin nylon spacers to space away from frame for clearance and theyve been working fine. I imagine in a crash they prob break, but thats fine.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Got this from Aliexpress. 4gr. 2 for the bolt and 2 for the cap. This is a straight weight weenies part. I would not use it to compress the headset. The cap says 2nm max. If you're on the hamfist side...it'll probably break.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 232vzlano (Jun 29, 2006)

How bout tires? Whats a good light tire under $50? Also sissypanys can send me link againa for the ebay grips its not working for me . thanks


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I know it's not the best weight-efficient, but derailleur pulley option that is lighter(or at least no increase in weight) that converts a Sram NX(11spd) to NX Eagle like; i.e. increase capacity from a max cassette of 42t to 48t?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Funoutside said:


> I know it's not the best weight-efficient, but derailleur pulley option that is lighter(or at least no increase in weight) that converts a Sram NX(11spd) to NX Eagle like; i.e. increase capacity from a max cassette of 42t to 48t?


Is there such a thing (simple pulley conversion to NX Eagle)? How do you intend to shift to that 12th gear if the pulley worked?

Maybe Sissypants closely monitors this thread, but it has been a while since he replied. You could consider a DM, or maybe even an eBay search against "silicone grips MTB" where you'll find many options.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

It doesn't make it a 12 speed, but just allows to run a cassette like the 11-50. If it made it a 12spd I'd just rather buy a used NX Eagle with a used shifter. Wait I am not familiar why silicone grips mtb?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Far as I know...there is no "pulley" that can make your 11sp derailleur run a larger cassette. You can get a derailleur cage like a Garbaruk that will let you run a larger cassette.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

RS VR6 said:


> Got this from Aliexpress. 4gr. 2 for the bolt and 2 for the cap. This is a straight weight weenies part. I would not use it to compress the headset. The cap says 2nm max. If you're on the hamfist side...it'll probably break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it $25 shipped?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

tom tom said:


> Was it $25 shipped?


Forgot the link, https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000089654470.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.70284c4dd7W0G3

Looks like they raised the price. It was $14.43 when I got it.

There is also this one, https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32973587356.html?spm=a2g0o.placeorder.0.0.6c70321et2kmKD&mp=1

Its 6gr for half the price.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

RS VR6 said:


> Far as I know...there is no "pulley" that can make your 11sp derailleur run a larger cassette. You can get a derailleur cage like a Garbaruk that will let you run a larger cassette.


What thinking something like this, but for NX/GX. https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com...roducts/gcx-44t-cog-for-sram-xx1-x01-cassette

Would this work? https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/pr...OZQXAK1Byo4xNRrHa-05w-11qNrbqq34aAus1EALw_wcB

I ask because in the original post there is a mention of cogs & got to thinking is there a weigh weenie version for under $50(really $55). 
Thank you.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

The GCX only works with the X01 and XX1 cassettes since the 42T is pressed on. The 42 on the GX/NX are pinned on and cannot be removed. You can get a Shimano cassette that is 11-46...but you'll need a Shimano HG driver.

The Eagle cage will not work on a 11sp derailleur. The Eagle cage is longer and larger than the 11sp ones.

You'll need this if you want to increase the capacity of the 11sp SRAM derailleur, https://www.garbaruk.com/rear-derailleur-cage-for-sram-11-speed.html?category=15

The 11sp SRAM derailleur is pretty much maxed out with a 46T. I had a 44T add on with a X01 cassette and X1 derailleur. With the 44T...the b screw was turned almost all the way in.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Wait 46 is max? Cause my current setup is 30 11-42T, which I thought was the max. If I can do 46t or even 44t I'd be fine with that.

Would this do what I am looking for? https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/pr...hCeQZE3vMwH_4NiOgr77TrQNcNwhPb6IaAl3iEALw_wcB


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

You can try running a 11-46 cassette. The SRAM derailleur should be able to take the 46T.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Would I run into any issues if I tired 11-46?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

It _should_ work. You might be pretty close to the limit of the B tension screw.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you. I will have to google it up & see if I can find an 11-44T cassette. Or just go Garbaruk mod.


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

Funoutside said:


> Would I run into any issues if I tired 11-46?


I run 11spd GX with a Shimano 11-46 XT cassette with no issues. It is on a hardtail, so no chain growth issues like it can happen on full suspension. The B-screw is only about half way in as well.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you. Will look at my options for cassettes now.


----------



## snacksattack (Jan 8, 2020)

Speaking of cassettes is there a weight weenie cassette for $50 for 11spd sram GX setup? Thinking 11-42 or 11-44, which shimano offers, but I don't think works on XD hub.


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

light chainguide

2in1 version - bot classic clamp and s1 direct mount

12 usd!

link to product on AliExpress

its wider than other chain guides i have/ ztto have 11/7 mm between plates, while mrp has 9.6 and fouriers have 10.2


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Any suggestions on a quality weight weenie-ish 200/203mm rotor?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Funoutside said:


> Any suggestions on a quality weight weenie-ish 200/203mm rotor?


They make AirRotors in that size, I have them on my fat-bike. The strength requirement for the rotor goes up considerably, so IMO this is about the best you will do without compromising something important. Even with these rotors, I can bake the pads at the ski resort when we do winter DH races, they aren't proper DH rotors like Shimano Icetech. I am probably overkill with the AirRotors, but I was trying to make some TRP brakes work and I was trying everything under the sun, ultimately gave up, but now running Hopes and everything is right with the world.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

amer_ua said:


> light chainguide
> 
> 2in1 version - bot classic clamp and s1 direct mount
> 
> ...


DHing since 1x, clutches and NW, I've never found a situation requiring a chainguide. Chain drops while DHing are so rare that you are more likely to jam the chain in a guide than drop the chain with a good modern setup. The only issue I've had is when the chainring gets worn out, it gets a bit "droppy", but that's easy to detect and way down the road usually. I can literally count on one hand the number of times I've dropped a chain in the past few years.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Jayem said:


> They make AirRotors in that size, I have them on my fat-bike. The strength requirement for the rotor goes up considerably, so IMO this is about the best you will do without compromising something important. Even with these rotors, I can bake the pads at the ski resort when we do winter DH races, they aren't proper DH rotors like Shimano Icetech. I am probably overkill with the AirRotors, but I was trying to make some TRP brakes work and I was trying everything under the sun, ultimately gave up, but now running Hopes and everything is right with the world.


Thank you for your reply, will look into that. My new bike is running 180mm Level TL all around, but max is 205 front & 185(discontinued size) in the back. First time on hydro brakes so not sure what's good or bad; so, I am trying that size to get the most out of the stock brakes.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Funoutside said:


> Any suggestions on a quality weight weenie-ish 200/203mm rotor?


I have two sets of Xon and one set of Alligators. Both the same rotors. https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-or-2pcs-...75&algv=DiscV5&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982 https://www.ebay.com/itm/ALLIGATOR-...hash=item2f0b78a322:m:mUJoGKsotYaakQZaA45jpXA


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

as for me, there is a big price to pay if chaing goes off. it can destroy derailer hanger, rear derailler, damage rear wheel. even damage frame (derailler goes into wheel and slaps on chainstays)

i saw with my own eyes chain than got two knots after chain fell off

some nw systems do retain chain well, but they effectiveness drops with wear. if you can ALWAYS run on new drivetrain, like pro racers do - good for you

and the main reason to have chainguide on all my single front chainrig bikes is that chainguide is cheap (20 USD) and light (40 gr)

for that little price i reduce chances of getting into big troubles donw to (almost) zero


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

Boutht and tested two levers for remote dropper posts

Forgot to put them on scales, but i will meke review a bit later and will add photo

They improved my TMARS droppers so much, so i really dont care about their weight

1. ZTTO lever, 17USD. It got BIG ball bearing inside, so it works super smooth. Link to AliExpress









2 MUQZI lever, 14USD. It looks not as ergonomic as ZTTO and has micro bearing inside, but still works good. Link to AliExpress









Below you can see combined ZTTO lever with RS Reba remote lockout


----------



## Jumbotron (Oct 25, 2018)

Anybody have experience with these seatposts? https://www.diycarbonbikes.com/collections/seatposts/products/2018-dcb-s130-ultralight-carbon-ti-bolt-seatpost?variant=21332338770000
Very light, more expensive than the usual Chinese stuff, two year warranty.


----------



## gustavo.ghd (Jul 13, 2017)

Jumbotron said:


> Anybody have experience with these seatposts? https://www.diycarbonbikes.com/collections/seatposts/products/2018-dcb-s130-ultralight-carbon-ti-bolt-seatpost?variant=21332338770000
> Very light, more expensive than the usual Chinese stuff, two year warranty.


It is the same usual seatpost from Aliexpress.
The photos show two versions. One with good support for the rails, the other one not so good.
I wouldn't buy with this price, makes no sense. Btw, I have two from Aliexpress.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Jumbotron said:


> Anybody have experience with these seatposts? https://www.diycarbonbikes.com/collections/seatposts/products/2018-dcb-s130-ultralight-carbon-ti-bolt-seatpost?variant=21332338770000
> Very light, more expensive than the usual Chinese stuff, two year warranty.


I have had the cheaper version of this post on a few of my bikes. The oldest being a few years. They work great but this price is way too high. I like the ones sold by BXT. I have had awesome experiences with their stuff and the weights are great. I am 250lbs ready to ride and usually ride rigid so I feel that their stuff is also very durable. As other suggest, this price is really high and even with the warranty you are paying more than 2x for something that likely won't have any issues that could be warrantied anyways


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Jumbotron said:


> Anybody have experience with these seatposts? https://www.diycarbonbikes.com/collections/seatposts/products/2018-dcb-s130-ultralight-carbon-ti-bolt-seatpost?variant=21332338770000
> Very light, more expensive than the usual Chinese stuff, two year warranty.


Be careful. Ordered same if not similar from same seller site and i have not received the item and it has been 60 days!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Jefflinde said:


> I have had the cheaper version of this post on a few of my bikes. The oldest being a few years. They work great but this price is way too high. I like the ones sold by BXT. I have had awesome experiences with their stuff and the weights are great. I am 250lbs ready to ride and usually ride rigid so I feel that their stuff is also very durable. As other suggest, this price is really high and even with the warranty you are paying more than 2x for something that likely won't have any issues that could be warrantied anyways


Do you have a link of the seatpost you bought? Maybe ill be luckier with them and im on the 200ish side as well

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry, i was thinking the seat post was BXT but it is my handle bars that are. The seat post is linked below. either way i love these things. I just counted and i have these on 5 bikes.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Carbo...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## gustavo.ghd (Jul 13, 2017)

If you search for elite one seatpost you will see there is a newer model. It seems to be better, but I can't confirm.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

gustavo.ghd said:


> If you search for elite one seatpost you will see there is a newer model. It seems to be better, but I can't confirm.


Funny that they call that the new one. I actually received the half circle cradle style ones about 8 months ago but then received the longer "winged" cradle style last month. I have not noticed a difference in performance. I think either one will work great and the post themselves seem to be identical.


----------



## gustavo.ghd (Jul 13, 2017)

The screws position on the "old" one are quite bad. Hard to tighten using a torque wrench (one is easy, the other one is hard) 
The new one seems to fix that.


----------



## Jumbotron (Oct 25, 2018)

Won't get one of those then. It's moot anyway, since I need an offset seatpost now. Thinking of going with ICAN as their QC should be a little better than unbranded stuff.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Is there any weight weenie titanium seatpost for under $50? Would it's vibration dampening features be any good? I know for frames it can be, but not sure about seatposts.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Funoutside said:


> Is there any weight weenie titanium seatpost for under $50? Would it's vibration dampening features be any good? I know for frames it can be, but not sure about seatposts.


This one is $53, but unknown manufacturer so similar situation to a lot of the carbon stuff out there:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Easyti-Tita...801867&hash=item341020a3a6:g:~w4AAOSwrrld5wny


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Yeah I did search on google & a few amazon times came up, but most of those had QC issues in terms of sizing not being 100% accurate.


----------



## Jumbotron (Oct 25, 2018)

phlegm said:


> This one is $53, but unknown manufacturer so similar situation to a lot of the carbon stuff out there:
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Easyti-Tita...801867&hash=item341020a3a6:g:~w4AAOSwrrld5wny


I've got that exact seatpost in 27.2X400, and it's really good--looks great and totally solid after 1500 miles. No QC issues whatsoever that I can detect. 263g. I did have a weird issue where the seller sent me one with a different clamp than pictured, one that didn't work with oval rails, but we worked it out.

I'm selling mine, however, only because I had to switch to a setback with my new bike. Found a good deal on a NOS 3T Dorico LTD, which I like a lot so far.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

How was the vibration dampening of that seatpost?


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Seems like TI for $50 or less is out of the question. What about an alloy seat-post that has some vibration absorbing & isn't flexy?


----------



## Jumbotron (Oct 25, 2018)

Funoutside said:


> How was the vibration dampening of that seatpost?


I'm not super attuned to how different components affect comfort, but I took that bike out for some good 5 hour rides and was always very comfy.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Funoutside said:


> Seems like TI for $50 or less is out of the question. What about an alloy seat-post that has some vibration absorbing & isn't flexy?


I was always curious about the vibration dampening piece. I've heard that carbon is better (of course design-dependent), so wouldn't a carbon seatpost be a candidate for you? They also seem to be more prevalent on the cheap (again subject to the same manufacturing concerns from a random eBay entity).


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Manufacturing QC is that part that has me hesitant; that & having to use carbon paste. I had the amazon best sell carbon seatpost on my gravel bike for like ~2 months but I don't have that bike anymore so I don't know how it lasts in the long run. It was only like $22, but my new gravel bike I was thinking about trying TI or lighter alloy for simplicity sake. It doesn't have to be full be full on weight weenie as my new bike is 4lbs lighter than the missing one it replaces. The stock seat post is a really budge looking tone from Zoom that is fixed & can't tilt the seat at all.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ah, understood. TBH, I've never understood the vibration-dampening piece (maybe on road handlebars?), so could never comment if Ti or Carbon helped in that regard. If nothing else I'd go to carbon as there are some reputable eBay (oxymoron?) sellers that folks have had decent luck with. Ti, I'm not so certain, and it looks like they're pricier.

In terms of carbon paste/fiber grip, I've had a tube of Finish Line for probably 15 years and it is still half full. I'd just grab that, and you're good to go for quite some time.

(I'm not pushing carbon, BTW.)


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I'll have to rethink about carbon then. My frame is steel, like my previous one. Hmm.


----------



## EdSawyer (Mar 20, 2020)

I have found many times that carbon paste is unnecessary to get things to clamp tight. Usually I fit things up dry and they seem to hold just fine that way (knock on wood)


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

carbon saddle with "leather" finish from aliexpress

was recommended as saddle win no play of side parts, so it remain its form with rider on it

can be considered as ww stuff. we ordered two, both have same weight

looks ugly btw, as all saddles with short nose 

also i dont like things that are fake branded (ec90 in this case)


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

How long have you used the saddle?


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

for me its few rides, but in our community it is used a lot

guys tested different saddles, and in general they all dont fail, but this is the only (from tested) that keeps its form as needed

i will update post if anything will happen


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

reporting in about saddle

unfortunatelly, my fit recomendation is to move saddle backwards as much as possible on current bike setup

on photo you can see fabric saddle installed in +- right position

chinese saddle is too short, so i just cant place it in needed position

so, going to sell this one and find something longer


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Noticed this Shikra 35mm stems today -- anyone tried them? $12 for 87g seems like it'd be a good option if they're made well:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001066156882.html

Need a few more stems for kids bikes and debating on these vs. getting 2 more 40mm Wren stems (~$45 for 71g).


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

I don't know anything about the Shikra stems, but a solid competitor to Wren stems (similar size range and pricing) are those from Mt. Zoom.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

wayold said:


> I don't know anything about the Shikra stems, but a solid competitor to Wren stems (similar size range and pricing) are those from Mt. Zoom.


Unless I'm missing something those only go down to 70mm.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

TimTucker said:


> Unless I'm missing something those only go down to 70mm.


Whoops. Sorry, looks like you're right.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Anybody here know anything about the handlebars sold by DIY Carbon Bikes? They're US based and have sold carbon frames and wheels for a few years. There's one thread here on MTBR about folks having good experiences with wheels purchased from them, but nothing about their bars.

The bars are appealingly cheap and light, but if these are the same Chinese no name stuff we find on Ebay and AliExpress with a different label stuck on I won't get too excited. If there's better testing and quality control, however, I could be very interested.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

wayold said:


> Anybody here know anything about the handlebars sold by DIY Carbon Bikes? They're US based and have sold carbon frames and wheels for a few years. There's one thread here on MTBR about folks having good experiences with wheels purchased from them, but nothing about their bars.
> 
> The bars are appealingly cheap and light, but if these are the same Chinese no name stuff we find on Ebay and AliExpress with a different label stuck on I won't get too excited. If there's better testing and quality control, however, I could be very interested.


To be honest they look just like some that i had a few years back and still have kicking around on my wife's bike. Same logo, same sweep and all. Also to be honest, they have been great bars and I would gladly buy them again. if you are looking for cheap and light I would go BXT or Toseek. Both of them are their own companies and have a reputation to worry about.

If items are listed under a companies own name you are generally in good shape. they are not hiding who they are or what they are selling. the issue is with products that replicate name brand stuff. Like a pinarello frame for $600. probably not a good investment.

I will also say that I have seen less and less replica products being sold. I am on my 7th or 8th chinese frame and all my cockpits are china carbon. recently i have started using the aliexpress cranks too and they are amazing value.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I was poking around on ebay, and didn't see BXT seatposts for cheap like they used to be, but Tideace had one that looked the same for $23, so I ordered one. About 2 weeks later it showed up, and it looks identical to the BXTs I have on both my kid's bikes (which have been great). I suspect that BXT and Tideace might be related... Anyway, this one in 27.2 is 191g on my scale.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/27-2-31-6m...var=690400453950&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

jimPacNW said:


> I was poking around on ebay, and didn't see BXT seatposts for cheap like they used to be, but Tideace had one that looked the same for $23, so I ordered one. About 2 weeks later it showed up, and it looks identical to the BXTs I have on both my kid's bikes (which have been great). I suspect that BXT and Tideace might be related... Anyway, this one in 27.2 is 191g on my scale.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/27-2-31-6m...var=690400453950&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


The only thing I worry about in that scenario is that Tideace (these names kill me!), is using the BXT molds outside of BXT's process and QA. (That said, I'm not familiar with BXT, so can't speak to their reliability either.)

I guess my point is that eBay carbon is pretty risky. Seatposts and saddles probably not too bad, but bars and stems would freak me out.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't see any reason to get no-name stems, it's hard to get cheaper and lighter than an Uno, but I have used BXT carbon road bars for well over a year, I did put some adequate time on BXT mtb bars, with zero reliability issues. I consider Tideace and BXT to be among the 'reputable' sources (your mileage may vary...), 2 racer friends have raced Tideace hardtail frames. My kid has BXT seatposts on the road bike and his bxt carbon hardtail (big kid, 6'5" but only about 165 pounds), zero issues on those. I've got $20 carbon rail seats on my 3 best bikes, zero issues on those too (I've posted about those quite a ways above), those are still my favorite seats.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

I would have to agree that tideace and BXT are the "gold standard" of China parts. I am 230-250lbs and have been on both companies bars, stems and seatposts for over 4 years now with no issues. I ride a lot of rigid single speed so they take a beating. To each their own when it comes to buying this stuff but there is no real validity to the fear mongering that I see from people posts. There are just too many people with these items and no one brakes them at any higher rate than name brand stuff.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I have no horse in this race, and people are free to choose and buy as they wish. In fact, my only carbon part failure was from a ridiculously high-end carbon saddle (although wasn't technically rated for MTB), while an eBay saddle I bought years ago (with limited use) is still intact.

That said, part of what we are paying for with known brands is quality control and sound design, and this is reinforced through (potential) litigation of the manufacturer/importer, especially if in the US. On the other hand, one-off eBay brands may be better, the same, or worse than their name brand counterparts - we have no way of knowing. There is also not the same "threat" if something goes wrong.

The other thing no one has considered is counterfeiting, even of eBay brands. Even if you've found brand "ABC" to work well for you, are you certain your next purchase of "ABC" is the actual product?

Lastly, a lot of eBay carbon has no weight limits posted, nor any torque specs listed. That surely should be a red flag, regardless of how you feel about eBay carbon in general.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Oddly enough, there are Euro brands that sponsor WC XCO teams that are starting to buy open mold parts and rebrand them.

Prime example is Progress Cycles, which supply bar/stem and wheels to Bec McConnel and the rest of Primaflor-Mondraker.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CHx7KCoBnlW/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I just ordered this Alibaba Al starnut to go on a new build I'm working on. 
In other ads it's listed at 6.9g.
Going off memory that's about 9g less than a standard star nut.
Pretty poor value for weight savings but I like that it can be easily adjusted or removed if you are in to that sort of thing.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk

Totally a pile of crap. Avoid!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

To my point above I'd be a bit concerned about a non-branded star nut rated for road use (unless it is for a road bike).

(Is the steerer carbon?)


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

phlegm said:


> To my point above I'd be a bit concerned about a non-branded star nut rated for road use (unless it is for a road bike).
> 
> (Is the steerer carbon?)


Star nut is only for hs bearing preload. If your stem is properly torqued you should be able to remove the star nut completely after tightening the stem, - but keeping something in there as backup/safety is not a terrible idea.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

jimPacNW said:


> Star nut is only for hs bearing preload. If your stem is properly torqued you should be able to remove the star nut completely after tightening the stem, - but keeping something in there as backup/safety is not a terrible idea.


Great point.

BTW, my question about a carbon steering tube was because a expansion-style retention device is required in those cases. I know Suns_PSD has light builds, so that was just an FYI.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

That Star nut above is a POS. Ended up throwing it in the trash.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

bcriverjunky said:


> That Star nut above is a POS. Ended up throwing it in the trash.


Bummer.

What specifically was it unable to do that a starnut needs to do?

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I had no problems with mine. Works very well. YMMV.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

It wouldn't hold and the headset would loosen. This was in an aluminum steerer tube so it may work for carbon.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

It's just for preload adjustment, it doesn't have to 'hold' anything after initial setup and in fact can be removed once your stem is tightened.

Running an Al Steer tube.

Guess we'll see.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

bcriverjunky said:


> It wouldn't hold and the headset would loosen. This was in an aluminum steerer tube so it may work for carbon.


A key point I was making is that you should not use a star nut on a carbon steerer. They require a different type.


----------

